# Stomach heavy and sore! 2ww :(



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey ladies

My 2ww finishes tomorrow. I know its negative as my hpt is. For last few days my stomach is ssooo sore! Not painful cramps, just a really heavy ache! It feels like the pit of my stomach is ssooo full of liquid that it really hurts! Im assuming its because my lining is so thick! Is it? Im on cyclogest pessaries twice a day and 4 tablets of HRT a day! Will AF start as soon as i start stop my medication tomorrow? I never have natural periods. I feel like im going to explode :,(


----------



## ayesha bb (Mar 11, 2011)

hi tattybear,   I cant help but I would love to know the answer too because my stomach is exactly the same as yours, very full, very sore, no cramps and feels like its full of liquid and will explode any moment. the only difference is my 2ww has not begun yet my transfer is tommorrow. I am also using 2cyclogest and 4 progynova. pls someone help us any advise ladies?


----------

